# [H] 2.5k CSM [W] WHFB HE or DE WH40k Space Wolves



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello guys!

I'm looking to trade my CSM Army.









As you can see partially painted to a decent standard. I can also include a how-to guide on the Word Bearers scheme i've used if you want to continue the Army in it's current scheme. Below is what is included.

- Warhammer 40k Chaos Space Marines Codex (New Hardback 6th Edition)
- Warhammer 40k Chaos Space Marines Psychic Powers Cards (Complete)
- Chaos Daemon Prince
- Chaos Lord in Terminator Armour (Combi-Weapon and Power Axe)
- Chaos Lord (Dark Vengeance box set)
- Chaos Sorcerer with spell familiar (Finecast new model)
- 5 x Chaos Terminators
- 5 x Chaos Chosen (Dark Vengeance box set)
- 19 x Chaos Space Marines (2 Plasma, 2 Melta)
- 29 x Cultists (Dark Vengeance box set, 20 with autoguns 10 with pistols and CC weapons)
- 5 x Warp Talons
- 2 x Hell Drakes (one with custom resin flying base)
- 3 x Obliterators
- 1 x Forgefiend (3 x ectoplasma cannons)
- 1 x Predator (2 x plasma sponsons, 1 autocannon)

I'm preferably looking for WHFB High Elves or Dark Elves but I'm also open to any Space Wolves to add to my current collection. Happy to consider all sensible offers.

Please note this army is currently for sale on E-bay, if it sells I will update this thread confirming this - if I get a trade offer we can mutually agree on before the items sell on e-bay then I will withdraw the sale as I would prefer a like for like trade over any sort of sale.

UK Only please just to keep the delivery costs reasonable (also happy to trade in person)

Kind Regards

Bayonet


----------

